# Volkswagen Group grows vehicle deliveries to seven million in period to September*



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

January to September 2013: 7.03 million vehicles delivered / 4.8 per cent rise*
7.0 per cent rise in deliveries in September to 856,900 units*
Group Board Member for Sales Christian Klingler: "Deliveries for first three quarters top seven million mark for first time. Responded well to challenges with broad-based, international positioning."
Wolfsburg, October 15, 2013: The Volkswagen Group grew worldwide deliveries in the first three quarters of this year by 4.8 per cent, handing over 7.03 (January-September 2012: 6.71)* million vehicles to customers. There was a 7.0 per cent rise in September deliveries, with the Group handing over 856,900 (September 2012: 801,200)* units. "The Volkswagen Group grew further in September, with deliveries for the first three quarters of a year topping the seven million mark for the first time. Thanks to a broad-based, international positioning and a convincing product range we were able to respond well to the continuing uncertainty in the eurozone and the challenging overall market situation - and have thus been able to win many customers for our attractive models," Group Board Member for Sales Christian Klingler said in Wolfsburg.

The Group brands delivered a total of 2.73 (2.80; -2.4 per cent) million vehicles to customers on the overall European market in the first three quarters. In Western Europe (excluding Germany), where the market situation remained difficult, Europe's largest automaker delivered 1.40 (1.43; -1.6 per cent) million units. The company handed over 855,600 (889,900; -3.9 per cent) vehicles to customers on the home market of Germany. The Group delivered 470,200 (479,900; -2.0 per cent) units to customers in the Central and Eastern Europe region in the period to September, of which 226,100 (234,900; -3.7 per cent) were handed over in Russia, the region's largest single market.

On the American continent, deliveries from January to September in the North America region grew by 9.2 per cent to 664,500 (608,600) vehicles, of which 463,200 (431,600; +7.3 per cent) were handed over to customers in the USA. The Volkswagen Group delivered 681,200 (752,200; -9.4 per cent) vehicles to customers in the South America region during the same period, of which 503,100 (573,700; -12.3 per cent) were handed over in Brazil.

Group delivery figures for the Asia-Pacific region remained encouraging. 2.63 (2.27; +16.0 per cent) million vehicles were handed over to customers there in the first nine months, of which 2.35 (2.00; +17.7 per cent) million units were delivered in China (excluding Hong Kong), the region's largest single market. In India, 70,700 (85,600; -17.4 per cent) customers took delivery of a new Group model.

Outline of developments at Group brands

The Volkswagen Passenger Cars brand delivered 4.36 (4.21; +3.6 per cent) million vehicles to customers worldwide from January to September. The brand developed particularly well in China, where 1.79 (1.51; +18.2 per cent) million vehicles were handed over, and in Mexico, where 103,300 (88,400; +16.8 per cent) customers took delivery of a new Volkswagen.

Audi delivered 1.18 (1.10) million vehicles worldwide in the first three quarters, an increase of 7.6 per cent. The premium brand from Ingolstadt benefited inter alia from significant growth in China, handing over 355,500 (295,000; +20.5 per cent) vehicles to customers there. The brand grew deliveries in the USA by 13.6 per cent compared with the same prior-year period, handing over 114,400 (100,700) automobiles.

The sports car manufacturer Porsche, which became a Volkswagen Group brand on August 1, 2012, delivered a total of 119,700 vehicles in the period to September. The Stuttgart-based brand delivered 36,400 vehicles in the Asia-Pacific region, and 34,900 vehicles were handed over to customers in the North America region. 37,700 customers took delivery of a new Porsche in the overall European market.

The ŠKODA brand delivered 684,900 (717,200; -4.5 per cent) vehicles worldwide from January to September. The company handed over 181,100 (193,600; -6.4 per cent) vehicles in the Central and Eastern Europe region. 177,700 (181,900; -2.3 per cent) vehicles were delivered in China during the same period.

SEAT continued its positive growth trajectory and delivered 266,100 (238,100; +11.7 per cent) vehicles worldwide in the period to September. The company handed over 218,100 (199,100; +9.6 per cent) vehicles to customers in the overall European market. Developments on the German market were particularly encouraging, with deliveries there increasing by 26.3 per cent to 57,300 (45,400) units.

Volkswagen Commercial Vehicles continued to record stable development in the first three quarters, handing over 406,600 (409,300; -0.7 per cent) vehicles. 119,600 (121,000; -1.2 per cent) vehicles were delivered to customers in Western Europe (excluding Germany) under difficult market conditions. In contrast, deliveries in the South America region developed well, with customers there taking delivery of 118,800 (108,100; +9.9 per cent) units.

*) including deliveries by the Porsche brand from August 1, 2012; excluding MAN and Scania.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well done VW!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

7 million wise people... And counting


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> 7 million wise people... And counting


It's about quality, not quantity


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Well they don't seem to be that enthusiastic with the Polo GTi, can't even look at one let alone test drive it. Salesman in Beadles, Maidstone said when I enquired - Polo GTi - havn't got one of those, no body buys them! 
Then I find out that there is a facelift due next year from that dealer so left after saying in that case I would only have one with a drastic discount. Mentioned this to the Gillingham dealer who knew nothing about any facelift but I went there today & they found details on their site!!

I said perhaps no one buys it because it's too expensive & you can only have a manual. I said I would want to do a like for like spec with the Fiesta ST & then spec any options but given the forthcoming facelift would only consider it if they do it like for like spec & price with a Fiesta ST.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

the polo gti was fantastic for earlier marques, it was essentially the same size as the vw golf mk4 (albeit reduced boot size and rear passenger space). 

The trouble is though that they've reduced the size of the golf in recent years and therefore eaten into the polo "niche".


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

andystevens said:


> Well they don't seem to be that enthusiastic with the Polo GTi, can't even look at one let alone test drive it. Salesman in Beadles, Maidstone said when I enquired - Polo GTi - havn't got one of those, no body buys them!
> Then I find out that there is a facelift due next year from that dealer so left after saying in that case I would only have one with a drastic discount. Mentioned this to the Gillingham dealer who knew nothing about any facelift but I went there today & they found details on their site!!


There's a lot of politics involved behind the scenes, they have to meet certain quotas on models they have already ordered so they will focus on them to keep main dealer happy. They probably also have a minimum order to meet on a model so they won't just order one polo gti from main dealer as they'll have to subscribe to 49 more for instance.

So the salesman will discourage you, tell you nobody buys them, or they're naff etc.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

TigerUK said:


> The trouble is though that they've reduced the size of the golf in recent years and therefore eaten into the polo "niche".


Fairly sure every evolution of the golf was bigger than the one preceding it apart from the 5&6 which are essentially the same car.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

johanr77 said:


> Fairly sure every evolution of the golf was bigger than the one preceding it apart from the 5&6 which are essentially the same car.


not true, 5 was the biggest, 6 and 7 are similar in look but very different internally.

after 5 i believe they became smaller each round.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Think you might want to go check that, the 7 is wider and has a longer wheelbase than the 6 and the 5 can't be bigger than the six as they share the same wheelbase and floorpan.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

johanr77 said:


> Think you might want to go check that, the 7 is wider and has a longer wheelbase than the 6 and the 5 can't be bigger than the six as they share the same wheelbase and floorpan.


Golf Mk5 dimensions from Wikipedia.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

right, the wheelbase is significantly different between mk6 and mk7. But the length and width are within 1cm difference which is practically nothing. The height is reduced which gives the impression that the mk7 is smaller than mk6.

Your data doesn't include mk5 which is huge. 

^^is that wiki correct? mk6 seems like it's a lot smaller than mk5, maybe it's just the design that makes it look smaller?? But the wiki data seems identical in many of the figures.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

The mk6 is based on the mk5, in fact VW had a bit of a cheek calling it a new car when it is just a heavily revised mk5.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Interesting to see global Skoda sales down, but SEAT sales up.

SEAT was on its death bed a couple of years back, so its good its coming back with some well designed good value products.

Skoda styling is too like VWs, ages very quickly and looks too dull. The person who 'styled' the Touran must have been asleep...lol.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Golf Mk5 dimensions from Wikipedia.


Bloody hell, 1.6 tonnes for an average size hatch?!? Here I was thinking the zed was a lardcake.

The hell do they put in it, lead?!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Bloody hell, 1.6 tonnes for an average size hatch?!? Here I was thinking the zed was a lardcake.
> 
> The hell do they put in it, lead?!


Passengers. That's why cars have seats. :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Passengers. That's why cars have seats. :lol:


That's without passengers 

Oh and I don't want two lardasses in the back causing understeer  Yes, there's a good 200kg difference there


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

TigerUK said:


> the polo gti was fantastic for earlier marques, it was essentially the same size as the vw golf mk4 (albeit reduced boot size and rear passenger space).
> 
> The trouble is though that they've reduced the size of the golf in recent years and therefore eaten into the polo "niche".


Polo is larger and the Golf is larger. It's the price that puts them off.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

TigerUK said:


> right, the wheelbase is significantly different between mk6 and mk7. But the length and width are within 1cm difference which is practically nothing. The height is reduced which gives the impression that the mk7 is smaller than mk6.
> 
> Your data doesn't include mk5 which is huge.
> 
> ^^is that wiki correct? mk6 seems like it's a lot smaller than mk5, maybe it's just the design that makes it look smaller?? But the wiki data seems identical in many of the figures.





johanr77 said:


> The mk6 is based on the mk5, in fact VW had a bit of a cheek calling it a new car when it is just a heavily revised mk5.


In reality, the Mk6 was really a Mk5.5 as it was not a new car merely a significant facelift, hence the dimensions are so similar. It's only now with the Mk7 that we have a truly new car.

Many of the features of the Mk6 such as the 1.4TSi engines had already been implemented in late Mk5 Golfs. There were also some negative steps such as the god-awful manual aircon in non-Climcon-equipped Mk6 Golfs, many of which trapped moisture and resulted in windscreens steaming up when set to de-mist.

The Mk7 is a better car in almost every way - however this doesn't mean that the Mk5 & 6 were bad, far from it.


----------

